# Full Face helmets for kids?



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Got a pair of kiddos that are itching to hit the BMX track.

For X-Mas they got the bikes,entry level Redlines, and I've been looking on and off to try and find a decent FF helmet for track days. (I figure it's cheaper than the dentist).

Unfortunatly for me, the local shops don't stock a large amount of 'real' bmx stuff. It's all lumped together - normal 20", street & stunt, and then the BMX racers.

I'm hoping to get 'em started around springtime, but before I do anything want to figure out the helmets. 

The only things I've seen have been the Giro/Bells that are abundant online, but don't know if they're kid worthy.

Any help appreciated,

JmZ


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Try Dan's Comp


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

mace (macegear.com) has great inexpensive kids helmets,


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Try www.prymegear.com They have a nice chart for sizing your childs head to the helmet.
I bought the Evil Pro for my son.


----------



## Bikemonkeys (Dec 3, 2005)

Fly also makes some very nice BMX and MX helmets. My kids are using the THE helmets.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Ended up going with some Bell Balistic's. 

Ended up going to local shops and getting them to try them on. 

Man, what a variance in attitude at the shops too. Some pulled 'em out, read instructions, and helped out, while another didn't have any and accused me of trying to get a fit - "just so I could buy it on the internet!" 

Thanks for the suggestions and help - unfortunatly the only ones sold locally were the Bells and Giro's - I tried at least 8 different shops.

JmZ


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2009)

make sure you get them goggles chest protectors for rocks dirt and spray from bikes ahead and dont forget mx pants they are a must, later on get them cleats


----------

